# Ship Show (?) London 2008



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Anybody got any info on the 2008 date and location of the Ship Show held in London annually in the autumn ?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*London Boat Show*

Don't know of any ship show but the London Boat Show takes place at the beginning of each New Year. For information about the next one see www.londonboatshow.com

Good luck


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I understand that the London Ship Show is on 25 October at the Royal National Hotel in Bloomsbury.

On the evidence of the last two years, this London show has not been as good as the South West Ship Show.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

andysk said:


> Anybody got any info on the 2008 date and location of the Ship Show held in London annually in the autumn ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Andy,

Look at http://www.ocean-liner-society.com/Ship%20Show.htm


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info gents.

Cheers

Andy


----------

